# Portable retro game console



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

I am in Love with this one. Will buy it one day

You can order it from Ali Express


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2021)

better get a telescopic controller for android, you could play cloud gaming with that whenever it launches or set up your own.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> better get a telescopic controller for android, you could play cloud gaming with that whenever it launches or set up your own.


there are pros & cons of converting your mobile into a gameboy device


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> there are pros & cons of converting your mobile into a gameboy device


That's true, but I wish there was a cheaper alternative to razer kishi, I could have tried game stream on phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

There are alternatives available in Aliexpress


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 20, 2021)

But is aliexpress delivering to india after ban?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> But is aliexpress delivering to india after ban?


*www.gadgetlite.in/2021/01/best-aliexpress-alternative-after-ban-in-india/


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.gadgetlite.in/2021/01/best-aliexpress-alternative-after-ban-in-india/


Its just a blogpost about alternatives to aliexpress, none of them say if these particular ones are actually delivering to india. It could be the same situation as aliexpress.

I wanted to order drone parts but damn indian govt is incredibly stupid. Without alternatives, all they do is ban ban ban.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.gadgetlite.in/2021/01/best-aliexpress-alternative-after-ban-in-india/



I tried banggood in 2018 but now they are not delivering in India. 

Also, the customs are charged heavily. They may charge 60-80%of the value.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> there are pros & cons of converting your mobile into a gameboy device


I just use my xbox controller with my phone. Way better than paying useless customs and shipping.


----------



## aby geek (May 20, 2021)

How about steel series stratus? It is cheaper than both razer kishi and gamesir x2.
If you want ultra cheap then there is amkette evo pro 4 for 2300.

Best hand held might go to this big boy.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just use my xbox controller with my phone. Way better than paying useless customs and shipping.


with a clip ? I tried that but its very top heavy


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How about steel series stratus? It is cheaper than both razer kishi and gamesir x2.
> If you want ultra cheap then there is amkette evo pro 4 for 2300.
> 
> Best hand held might go to this big boy.


These clip on controllers make it top heavy. Telescopic is the only way for mobile game controllers for long term, without any wrist problems
NACON unveils its range of Designed for Xbox accessories 

this is one more thats coming soon, but i guess will be as expensive as kishi.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> with a clip ? I tried that but its very top heavy


I used it with a phone stand and usb-c hub.


----------



## aby geek (May 20, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> These clip on controllers make it top heavy. Telescopic is the only way for mobile game controllers for long term, without any wrist problems
> NACON unveils its range of Designed for Xbox accessories
> 
> this is one more thats coming soon, but i guess will be as expensive as kishi.


Keep an eye on this one
*www.furper.com/products/flydigi-wa...PBzofxzKBlJ-2mFzVaZnSW4Lg3h7SKlUaAisKEALw_wcB
Or get this 
*www.furper.com/collections/gaming/products/gamesir-x2-bluetooth-mobile-gaming-controller


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just use my xbox controller with my phone. Way better than paying useless customs and shipping.


I too have XBOX One controller but with lot of thoughts I would prefer a dedicated handheld.

*Pros of having an phone + controller as handheld*

You get Awesome screen size (5.5" & above) + superb display(SLCD/AMOLED)
Excellent chipset of your phone than portables (SD710 or SD855 etc.)
Fantabulous speed while playing retro games on Emulator (excellent speed in PSP, DreamCast/N64 emulation)
You can replace the phone if it goes dead with another phone (often happens)
Variety of options for Rooting OS + Experiments
Excellent Read/Write speed of phone hardware.

*Cons of having* *an phone + controller as handheld*

Super bulky device along with controller
You get interrupted in between while playing (phone call from Girl friend/Wife etc.)
You cannot carry in pocket with controller and whistle around

*Pros of having an portable handheld device*

Superb GUI which attracts everyone's attention
Humongous amount of inbuilt games (10000+ depending on SD card) which you cannot complete in your life time
Plug and Play out of the Box
Super light and portable to carry in your pocket and run a marathon
Excellent support from Devs around the world in forums ( as they keep on releasing new stuff every now & then)
Eye catching design than a phone (may be a FAD)
Root other Emu Roms any time
Dedicated device with no interference in between
Lot of color options (Red, Green, Blue etc) --- _Checkout Retroid Pocket 2 color options _

*Cons of having* *an phone + controller as handheld*

Low FPS in some games (PS2/PSP/N64) because of chipset
Screen size (if you are large screen fanatic)


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Keep an eye on this one
> *www.furper.com/products/flydigi-wa...PBzofxzKBlJ-2mFzVaZnSW4Lg3h7SKlUaAisKEALw_wcB
> Or get this
> *www.furper.com/collections/gaming/products/gamesir-x2-bluetooth-mobile-gaming-controller


Game Sir X2 is excellent and looks exactly like Nintendo Switch and has tilted USB-C port. But you cannot use 3.5mm headphone while playing

Razor Kishi has excellent hardware build quality much better than Game Sir X2 but design is not that great than Game Sir X2.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I used it with a phone stand and usb-c hub.


XBox controller feels great when you have a good large screen in front of you more than 8" may be.

I use it with my iPad Pro to play some controller games and the experience is Superb in it. But while playing on my Realme X2 Pro it looks little bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How about steel series stratus? It is cheaper than both razer kishi and gamesir x2.
> If you want ultra cheap then there is amkette evo pro 4 for 2300.
> 
> Best hand held might go to this big boy.


I have seen that handheld. Its a power house for sure but super noisy and gets heated fast and why would you play AAA titles which are GPU heavy on a handheld instead I would prefer and RayTracing GPU with 50" LCD TV to enjoy the experience.

There are two problems with it.

You will have to constantly plug in the power cable for get 60+ fps in games
Looks weird to use it other than gaming (making ppt or multimedia editing etc)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2021)

most mobile controllers that are telescopic fail at 2 things .

1. thumbsticks are usually crap, they dont have as good degree of movement like kishi, or nintendo switch
2. analog triggers replaced by buttons.


----------



## aby geek (May 21, 2021)

Some budget controllers


----------



## khalil1210 (May 23, 2021)

@Zangetsu Do you stream your emulated games from your pc to ipad?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2021)

No, I don't stream. I am not into online gaming.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 23, 2021)

No no, I didn't mean online gaming. I meant using your pc as an emulation device and streaming games from your pc and using ipad as a client with help of Steam link or Moonlight on lan


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2021)

That's such a first world problem lol


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> No no, I didn't mean online gaming. I meant using your pc as an emulation device and streaming games from your pc and using ipad as a client with help of Steam link or Moonlight on lan


Nope


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2022)

Never seen before console concept


----------

